# Seat Arosa ?Evolution? by MS Design



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Seat Arosa “Evolution” by MS Design*









MS Design proudly presents.... the new „Evolution“ Styling-kit for the Seat Arosa!
The Engineers of MS Design made real fantastic work and styled the nippy little car to a sensational eyecatcher! The Seat Arosa, styled by MS Design, impresses with it` s sportive design, which makes it absolutely irresistible!
The MS Design “Evolution-Package” for the Seat Arosa consists of a headlamp mask set, which makes him look very elgant, a powerful front grille with screen, an aggressive front spoiler and rear skirt and a sharp roofspoiler. Also included in the MS Design “Evolution-Package” are alloy rims (type MS.599 (6 x 14”), optional type MS.10 (7 x 15”), lowering springs and a twin tailpipe rear silencer
Lust but not least the Austrian Top-Tuner offers a very dynamic pair of side skirts and style steps.. These are the attractions of the high – quality MS Design “Evolution-Package” for the new Seat Arosa!


----------

